# Best tool belt for a commercial apprentice?



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

TheApprentice_ said:


> im considering the klein powerline series but i hear get all leather stuff because it will last longer


Welcome to the forum...:thumbup:

Get the leather Made In The USA...

http://www.toolbarn.com/occidental-5036s.html?gclid=CJy9ouLggMUCFUNo7Aodl3UAXA








:thumbup:


----------



## TheApprentice_ (Apr 11, 2015)

i was also considering the 5590 from occidental i like having my tools on the right and space for wirenuts and such on the left


----------



## TheApprentice_ (Apr 11, 2015)

Black Dog said:


> Welcome to the forum...:thumbup:
> 
> Get the leather Made In The USA...
> 
> ...


look at my recent post i just found how to reply to certain person


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

TheApprentice_ said:


> look at my recent post i just found how to reply to certain person


Good work...:thumbup:


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

I have had 4 pouch sets during my career, 3 leather and 1 nylon. You are correct that the leather has better longevity, but the nylon has zero break-in time. Each time I upgraded to a lager pouch for better tool organization.

This is my latest rig...



It has been modified and mended. It has been in use for 10 years.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Ty Wrapp said:


> I have had 4 pouch sets during my career, 3 leather and 1 nylon. You are correct that the leather has better longevity, but the nylon has zero break-in time. Each time I upgraded to a lager pouch for better tool organization.
> 
> This is my latest rig...
> 
> ...


I'll bet you've had that leather Klein belt for at least 20....:thumbup:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

TheApprentice_ said:


> im considering the klein powerline series but i hear get all leather stuff because it will last longer


I bought it about 6 months ago with the suspenders. It's nice and is one of the better rigs I've had.
But,,,,,
I replaced one bag with a Dead On brand electricians bag as it has the hammer loop on my left side in front. I hate the one Klein has for the back side.
Kleins bag has no pencil slot and not enough dividers. It uses Velcro on the right side to help hold the pouch in place when you undo the 2 finger belt. That Velcro is a joke as it doesn't hold the weight of the pouch. 
I used a gromit punch and made 2 holes thru the belt and pouch. With a zip tie it now holds great. 
I also have a phone pouch on the belt and sewed another pouch on the suspenders for my iPod. You have to use their suspenders as it uses a clasp to grab the belt.. The suspenders are adjustable but have a habit of slipping open loosing them. I sewed that also. 

I could say that leather is better, but it's hard to find that perfect rig as each person is different. For other then service work, this set up is working well for me on the long project I'm on now. It's holding up well with wear and tear. 

Matched with the Dead on, I'm glad I bought it.


----------



## sayn3ver (Sep 13, 2011)

Everyone's different unfortunately. 
I'm still an apprentice. 
I run the leather occi leather electricians set myself. It's nice. I'm looking for something lighter in the future. I'm also looking for a fastener bag with an additional pocket compared to the fastener bag you get with the occi set. I want to have an individual pocket for self tappers, wirenuts/wagos, and one for anti shorts so I don't have one pouch with mixed material in it. 

Most guys I work with run a carhartt apron and poke fun at me. I really don't give a hoot. I hate climbing up and down a ladder or lift or constantly bending over on a lift to pick up tools or material. 

Weight would be my largest concern. Nylon is normally lighter than leather...normally. 

The type of work your normally do matters too. You may want to pickup a carhart/klein appron for small jobs. New commercial construction that's mostly roighing in mc? I'd rather have a real set of bags myself. Haven't been on a big pipe job yet but could see either system being fine. 

With a real pouch if your task ends up being small you just take it off and pocket tool if you have to. Like pulling wire or fire alarm.


----------



## RMRiggs (Feb 16, 2015)

I prefer a leather rig, right now mine is mixed brand stuff based on what brand I liked better for different things. I hope to at some point upgrade to an occi, but right now I can't shell that out on a rig... I also carry a 99 cents nail apron and wear it with my rig for jobs where I need a larger amounts of connectors. Most people at my company do this as well... If you do get leather just make sure you get a 3" belt rather than a 2"...


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

I have a hybrid rig... a Klien leather 5178 for tools on my right side - similar to the occidental 5500, a craftsman canvas belt, and a leather craftsman nail pouch on the left. I'll hang a hammer loop or a screwgun holster in the back if needed. Whole rig was under $100.

Truthfully you only need a couple of tools on hand all the time - you still have to carry a tool bag or box if you are doing lots of different things and if not, you can fine tune what you carry. Too many guys have this desire to carry an entire tool bag on their hip. Carry as little as possible.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

sayn3ver said:


> Everyone's different unfortunately.
> I'm still an apprentice.
> I run the leather occi leather electricians set myself. It's nice. I'm looking for something lighter in the future. I'm also looking for a fastener bag with an additional pocket compared to the fastener bag you get with the occi set. I want to have an individual pocket for self tappers, wirenuts/wagos, and one for anti shorts so I don't have one pouch with mixed material in it.
> 
> ...


Great post, nice and informative. 
Why do you carry anti shorts? They are not required with most connectors in this day and age.


----------



## sayn3ver (Sep 13, 2011)

The contractor I'm with and almost every other contractor I've worked for so far uses them. They are not in the 3xx mc code section, just best practice/piece of mind. We mostly still use the standard set screw arlington single/duplex. 

The job I'm on now is the first go with those PITA push in arlington mc connectors. Even with the built in bushing we are still using anti shorts. I wish they would un-invent these connectors. Great for prefab I guess but field changes are a pain. I also don't like how sharp the metal captive prongs are. 

Back on topic, I do like how my leather belt has molded to me and my tools but I myself am getting the itch to try a lighter nylon setup.

I normally only carry what I would have in an apron anyways in my belt (6" slotted, #2 Phillips, non-contact volt tester, linesman's, razor knife, strippers, pencil, sharpie and normally I have my tape and level too but try to ditch them when practical). 

I totally agree with only carrying what you need to the task at hand. If you are inbetween tasks it can't hurt to have the very basics on you.


----------



## JBrzoz00 (Nov 17, 2013)

I just got this a few months ago. 
http://www.boulderbag.com/electrian.htm

12 years ago or so when I started I think I had a CLC. Then another CLC. If I would have gotten the boulder bag one I think I'd still be using it.


----------



## mattr (Jun 22, 2014)

I got this one and I really like it. 

https://www.toolbeltstore.com/tool-belt-combo/240-Electrician+Tool+Belt+Combo#.VWFRz5PF9pE


----------



## CFL (Jan 28, 2009)

SparksMcGee said:


> Yeah those things weigh a ton and all they do is prevent shorts, which is bad for business!
> 
> knock it off with the anti-shorts!


anti-shorts are uncool


----------

